# SOMEC Frames from Lugo Italy



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

Does anyone here in this forum have any experience with SOMEC Frames? They are handmade in Italy. Any insight would be great. Thank you in advance for any feedback.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

A used to ride with guys who had them back in the 80s. Always thought they were damn cool. I'm sure that doesn't help much...


----------



## cadence90 (Sep 12, 2004)

SOMEC are a smaller builder/contract builder.
They have (had when I followed things more closely) an excellent reputation.
They could be compared to Billato, for instance.

Are you looking into a frame in the US? New? Used? Maybe call the US distributor or a store that carries the brand.

I doubt you will get much real feedback here. SOMEC is pretty small, esp. in the US market.


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*Somec Starlight (xlr8r)*

I've had my SOMEC since 2005. I have to admit that it only has around 1200 miles as this bike is my sunny day Sunday bike . I love this bike. I was quite surprised with it's ride quality. I've ridden a couple of centuries on this bike and found it to be quite comfortable. 

I love SOMEC bikes. If I were to get another it would be the IRON (Spirit/Carve).

Joe


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I still ride the Somec Supercorsa I bought in 1985. Very soft riding. Slightly whippy. But it's also got at least 25,000 miles on it by now, so I may have softened it up a bit. Anyway, a quality brand. Made with care. If you search through this site for the Green Bike Thread, you'll come across a picture of it.


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

Beautiful framset. I am really interested in the Olympus Frame. I am going to see how I can order one. It seems that they do really nice work and are truly still a HANDMADE-HANDCRAFTED machine. This is what I want. Pure long-lasting quality.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2007)

Here's a bit of sweet vintage Somec fully pantographed with one the wildest paint schemes ever...enjoy. It was a craigslist find and if I told you what I paid you'd call me a liar. Bike has just over 700 documented miles and is nearly 100% mint.
Some Somec history- The Somec logo you see in one the photos shows a white horse on a black background. Does that logo look familiar to anyone? It should, it's the Ferrari logo with a very slight change. Know what the change is...(see answer after last photo)


























































































Answer: The slight chnage is the horse's tail is pointed down, the Ferrari pony has the tail up. Mr Somec had "stolen" the Ferrari pony for his bikes early and was asked to dinner by Mr Enzo Ferrari one evening. At dinner Enzo asked why he had "stolen" the logo and was using it on bikes. Somec replied that his bikes performed like Ferraris and were built with the same passion. Enzo was impressed and taken aback by Somec's bravado and said great, you can use my logo with one small change, point the pony's tail down and continue with your art. A handshake ended the evening and sealed the "agreement". 

Can you imagine what would happen in 2007 if a company "borrowed" another company's logo. I doubt it would end in a handshake and a smile.

Sorry about the long post.

KRhea
PortlandVelo.net


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

KRhea said:


> Here's a bit of sweet vintage Somec fully pantographed with one the wildest paint schemes ever...enjoy. It was a craigslist find and if I told you what I paid you'd call me a liar. Bike has just over 700 documented miles and is nearly 100% mint.
> Some Somec history- The Somec logo you see in one the photos shows a white horse on a black background. Does that logo look familiar to anyone? It should, it's the Ferrari logo with a very slight change. Know what the change is...(see answer after last photo)
> 
> 
> ...


This is a wonderful post! VERY INFORMATIVE! I had heard about the Ferrari meeting. A gentlemen private messaged me saying that he has a 2007 Divino Frameset he ordered from a shop in SF. He says that SOMEC Framesets are special and handle like no other. So I do believe the "handle like a Ferrari". Now if I can just get my hands on a SOMEC frame so I can create my own opinion. I am sure it will happen one day. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## cadence90 (Sep 12, 2004)

KRhea said:


> [snip]
> ...Mr Somec....
> [snip]


Nice bike.

2 things of interest:
1) There is no "Mr. Somec." SOMEC stands for SOcieta' MECcanica. The founder/owner of SOMEC is Oliviero Gallegati, a former Giro mechanic.

2) The "Ferrari" horse was, before becoming the Ferrari symbol (with the tail up), the symbol (crest) of the Italian aviator and WWI ace Count Francesco Baracca, also from Lugo, Romagna. The Baracca family later donated the symbol (which had the tail down) to Ferrari.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 2, 2003)

Mapei said:


> I still ride the Somec Supercorsa I bought in 1985. Very soft riding. Slightly whippy. But it's also got at least 25,000 miles on it by now, so I may have softened it up a bit. Anyway, a quality brand. Made with care. If you search through this site for the Green Bike Thread, you'll come across a picture of it.



i can't believe this urban myth about steel frames softening.. it makes no sense! i think you toughened up and now perceive it as soft. .


----------



## Crit-Licker (Jun 14, 2007)

Bicycle Odyssey purports to still handle the brand although I haven't seen one of their new tech frames in the shop. Like Billato they were very big in the age of steel and perhaps often ridden to great victories re-painted to sponsor specs under champions of the day. Anyway the new stuff looks very trick indeed.

http://www.bicycleodyssey.com/bikes_frames/somec.htm

- CL


----------



## colker1 (Jan 2, 2003)

cadence90 said:


> Nice bike.
> 
> 2 things of interest:
> 1) There is no "Mr. Somec." SOMEC stands for SOcieta' MECcanica. The founder/owner of SOMEC is Oliviero Gallegati, a former Giro mechanic.
> ...


your somec theory is a fraud cadence baby.. i dated the daughter of mr. somec for 3 yrs (not exclusively). we used to have sex on maranello where i rode the ferrari horse myself many many times. the horse obeyed only to me and Enzo.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Mayhaps. Mayhaps.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Take some advice from a longtime Somec owner. Treat those decals very tenderly. Mine would fall off if I looked at them funny.


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

I thought the decals were painted and not stickers. At least that is what I have read.


----------



## dwwheels (Feb 28, 2007)

Wow the Somec looks very interesting. I just dropped my wife off at the airport headed for Verona, which happens to be just about 120 miles to Romagna (Somec S.R.L.). When I speak to her in the morning I will ask her to speak with the Italians she deals with over there. A couple of the Italian guys are very big into riding and I assume would have some insight about the Somec. Will let you know what I find out.


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

dwwheels said:


> Wow the Somec looks very interesting. I just dropped my wife off at the airport headed for Verona, which happens to be just about 120 miles to Romagna (Somec S.R.L.). When I speak to her in the morning I will ask her to speak with the Italians she deals with over there. A couple of the Italian guys are very big into riding and I assume would have some insight about the Somec. Will let you know what I find out.


Thank would be great! Thanks for the help.


----------



## cadence90 (Sep 12, 2004)

colker1 said:


> your somec theory is a fraud cadence baby.. i dated the daughter of mr. somec for 3 yrs (not exclusively). we used to have sex on maranello where i rode the ferrari horse myself many many times. the horse obeyed only to me and Enzo.


Speaking of frauds, you're the guy with that "Pinarello" which is really just a cheap rebadged Caloi, right?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 2, 2003)

cadence90 said:


> Speaking of frauds, you're the guy with that "Pinarello" which is really just a cheap rebadged Caloi, right?


Pinarello means "rebadged" in italian. it's a slang for petty criminal... "tu pinarello!" means ..."yo, street hustler".
mr. caloi is a long lost brother of enzo ferrari and i have dated marylin caloi extensively so i know what i am talking about...


----------



## Eric Cardinal (Jul 30, 2007)

*Still Riding 1989 SOMEC*

Beautiful frame. You can't go wrong.


----------



## nenad (May 5, 2004)

I know director sportiff (one of them) for team Endeka who rides Somec bikes. Riders report good handling characteristics and director sportiff says they had no issues with frames and forks. Based on this info I would recommend their frames.


----------



## Crit-Licker (Jun 14, 2007)

Here's a pic of Team Endeka's blue Somecs -

http://www.cyclingnews.com/photos.php?id=photos/2006/feb06/gpetruschi06/s-endeka-0634


----------



## somec-usa (Nov 25, 2014)

Somec lovers will be elated to hear that Somec is back in the US! I am the US rep and showed Somec at Interbike this year. Still made in Lugo in the same shop they started in. More beautiful and iconic than ever. somec usa is on facebook and in a week I will have a complete site with all the frames, options,and finishes at Somec Italian Bicycles. Thank all of you who have perservered the last 10 years.
We have shops in SF, San Diego, Scottsdale, and LA, more coming.


----------



## somec-usa (Nov 25, 2014)

I am the US rep and Somec is back. See my thread Somec Italian Bicycles, or email me at [email protected]


----------



## pressed001 (Dec 18, 2015)

Drop-dead-gorgeous frames guys. Thanks for the pics and info. This will assist me in my decision in buying a Somec. If have found this one and may buy it:


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

pressed001 said:


> Drop-dead-gorgeous frames guys. Thanks for the pics and info. This will assist me in my decision in buying a Somec. If have found this one and may buy it:


Huh, another new member dredging up a long dead thread. You did notice that the only replies from later than '07 were from the Somec 'rep' and that no one bothered to reply to them? Why do people dig this stuff and bring it back to life?


----------



## pressed001 (Dec 18, 2015)

cxwrench said:


> Huh, another new member dredging up a long dead thread. You did notice that the only replies from later than '07 were from the Somec 'rep' and that no one bothered to reply to them? Why do people dig this stuff and bring it back to life?


Right. Why record data or write history books? The idiocy... 
I think next time, not commenting would help you look smarter. Just fyi.


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

HI Pressed001. Did you end up buying the bike? I've always admired Somec and still love mine. If you get the bike, please show more close up photos of the frameset. I don't see many. 

Joe


----------



## pressed001 (Dec 18, 2015)

Hello Joe. Regretfully I could not buy the bike. It was snapped up pretty quick after just another day or so. It was really a nice looking bike. I rarely see Somec frames and when I do, they are always very nice.


----------



## Rdmountaingoat (Jan 10, 2022)

Guest said:


> Here's a bit of sweet vintage Somec fully pantographed with one the wildest paint schemes ever...enjoy. It was a craigslist find and if I told you what I paid you'd call me a liar. Bike has just over 700 documented miles and is nearly 100% mint.
> Some Somec history- The Somec logo you see in one the photos shows a white horse on a black background. Does that logo look familiar to anyone? It should, it's the Ferrari logo with a very slight change. Know what the change is...(see answer after last photo)
> 
> 
> ...


I disagree with your “idea” that Oliviero Galligati used the cavallino on his bikes by “stealing” the logo. The truth is that the cavallino is a symbol of the area in Italy where Somecs are established. The use of the cavallino was agreed upon by both Ferrari and Gallegati with the tail differences as you’ve stated.


----------

